# The Veo Paradigm anyone here on it?



## jessreborn (Nov 20, 2009)

I will be getting the Veo and Sensor come Jan / Feb with the CGM 
I have read that MM system isnt really that good
 Does anyone here use the MM Veo pump and Sensor
I would appreciate  ANY thoughts


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't heard anything untoward about Minimed. It's the pump I may well be going onto in January, should I choose.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 20, 2009)

I am on the Veo (I am using a substitute pump at present) but I dont use the sensors. I hadnt heard anything untoward about the sensors Im afraid, in fact my belief is they are greatly sought after over here (I see you are not local!).

A few other regulars here use them, Im sure they can give you some advice.

Good luck with it all x


----------



## Mand (Nov 21, 2009)

My son on the veo but not using sensors. We happy with it. We did have a problem with our original Veo but we have been sent a replacement with updated software and it is working fine. It is very easy to operate and takes you step by step through whatever facility you want to use on it. 

There is a pump thread on this forum which you could find very helpful.

Mand


----------

